# where's the elf?



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Get him movin' - hand him off to somebody... He doesn't have to make a 2000 mile jump....


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Working on it . 

He actually did go out to Washington with me... Chaos ensued, should have left him home. Pictures are coming..


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

rose - have you tried to contact tupper or Annie in MN? Either of them should be able to get the elf to yankeeterrrier or brouwer or Rory. yankeeterrier would probably be a better route logistically since there's a greater density of HT members signed up in that direction. It would probably preclude a trip to the Left Coast for Elfie, but....


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I agree, it's time to get Elfie moving. 

It's really not fair to Aintlifegrand, to Trixiwix, or any of the HT members who have already transported Elfie or who hope to do so in the future!

Perhaps all future Elfie transporters who can't "transport" him within 2 weeks of receiving him, shouldn't get him to begin with. 

I'm sure Aintlifegrand would like to receive him sometime within the next year!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Within the next year? What an optimist! No, I'm not on the list of potential "holders" but I do have an interest in this matter; I met the "mapmaker" last November. There were a few OTD who offered assistance...perhaps that's the way to get this pair moving?


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Bill, I am sending out some PM's. I am willing to take him down through IA - even potentially to Missouri, BUT I am swapping into management at my work, and so in a weird training program right now. Matter of fact, I'm not even against taking him to Aintlifegrand if no one else wants to play elf sitter. But it'd be October before work-wise and money-wise I'm able to leave.

I'll work on this tomorrow when I'm off, just got home tonight. Including posting a note to see if anyone is willing to help on CF as a reminder, I don't think people are reading the board.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I am willing to take him as long as I have someone to hand him off to! I am willing to drive to mid-Iowa or so. Any takers?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think 2 weeks might be too short a time to get him to the next station. Remember the massive snow storm that kept he and Heidi in my guest house for 5 days. But more than a month is pushing things. 

I would offer to drop them into the Gulf of Alaska at the end of this month but I don't want my plane to crash. :grump:


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Annie
Why don't you get in touch with yankeeterrier, wendle, Cheribelle and tinetine's goat and make sure they are still on board with the program and able to take him in the next couple of weeks. You and rose should be able to connect pretty easily if you knew you could hand him off without a major trip.

I really hate to see him miss the trip out west, but there would be 3-4 legs of that trip that, best case, would be 4-600 miles IF everyone that has signed up to make those connections is willing to. Even though fuel prices are dropping, and I know those folks are used to driving greater distances, that's still a long trip.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Where in Ohio are you located? If we can get him here I travel to williamsburg, Ia(near Iowa City) most Sundays. This Sunday and the next for sure.
Looks like it's a little over 7.5 hours between us, it could be done.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Hoppes looks like he might be in between if he's willing.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL - I don't have the happy little couple... They're currently in the Minneapolis area in the custody of oceanrose. She's trying to make arrangements to hand them off to someone (possibly Annie in MN) which would take him in your direction. Annie would have several nearby options in terms of folks that have volunteered - you would be an option for her...

I'm not trying to make any cast in stone arrangements, just finding out who is still on board with the program....


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm near Prairie du Chien WI and I travel across WI to Janesville WI to visit my Dad and will probably do it once more before he goes to FL for the winter. I also get to Dubuque IA on occassion (OK to fabric shop LOL)
LMK if this can be of any help
Jez


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't have the wee ones yet, just trying to figure out the route. Could anybody meet me in Decorah, IA? I figure that's about 2 1/2 hours for me?


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Where to from there?
Jez


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I think the goal is to head south. Perhaps Wendle as a potential person for you to hand off to?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks like we aren't too far apart , and I would be willing to meet .


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm curious; what's the little guys status and when will he be on the road again?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Part of the problem in keeping the Elf activity more noticeable is that Chuck has hidden the Elf Forum within the Admin forum.

I've requested him to put it in a more noticeable location.

His reponse to me said he feels the Elf has nothing to do with Homesteading and he looks forward to totally eliminating the Elf entirely.

I am quite dismayed that he fails to see that the Elf has created a certain amount of rapport amoungst many HTer's and has also provided several opportunities for HTer's to meet in person.

I just don't get his reasoning (or lack of reasoning)!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Still, whoever has him knows he needs to be moving on. Shouldn't they either be making arrangements with the next in line or, if that person can't do it, posting to find someone else; or at least give a status on what the plan is? 

I'm thinking winter is coming and, if the little guy isn't moving now, he's going to be REALLY slowing down when the snows start falling. Just doesn't seem fair to all those who followed through already.

If no one is showing an interest by keeping him moving, I can kind of understand why Chuck would want to eliminate a forum that has no interest. No one has even asked about Elfie in weeks now, even though they know where the forum is.

Come on people! If you don't want Chuck to shut it down, you gotta start getting enthused again! And.....get that guy moving!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I was wondering too, haven't heard a thing since 9-11


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I haven't heard from Oceanrose either. I think that she had an intensive training course she had to finish. I think the tentative plan, once she gets them to me, is that I will meet Yankeeterrior, and then Yankeeterrior to Wendle, and then???


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I got a PM today asking me to get him in Decorah IA. Question is, if I get him then what? I would only get him to about Dubuque, IA as far as south goes, I don't have anything planned further south in the near future. Not sure if that short of a distance helps any. I guess if Wendle wants to LMK that would be great. If theres a milk cow or dairy goats for sale, I'd probably be motivated to drive further


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I can meet you, but I won't be able to until after I return from Arkansas. I will be leaving this friday, and will be back on Wednesday. Thursday through Sunday after that I will be working near Iowa City, long days, getting done near dark, and don't know for sure about that time. If there is some way we could keep in touch, via cell phone or whatever, maybe we can figure something out over that weekend((18-19). It would have to be on very short notice if I could as I don't know how late I work. 
After the weekend I would be able to meet you in Dubuque.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Just checking in on evil Elfie (is his evil girl friend around still?). 

I'm just getting in on this -- but if he ever made it thru TN, I'd love to host him and his girl friend.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

SL - PM your zip code to me and I'll add you to the map if you'd like...


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

bill not in oh said:


> SL - PM your zip code to me and I'll add you to the map if you'd like...


Done!  Please PM me if I don't check back here soon enough... I keep forgetting that this thread got moved so far down. 

How fun!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

So where is Elfie now?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Elfie is with me in southern MN. I'm just waiting to hear from Yankee Terrier if she can meet me in Decorah some time. I thought that was the plan anyway when I agreed to take possession of the evil one. Note, I possess him, not the other way around! Good shall prevail!

Heidi took a header in the fierce wind we had the other day, but is none the worse for wear.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rollin' rollin' rollin'
Get the Elfie rollin'
What is the latest? Annie, are you still the keeper of evil? Has Yankee Terrier been in touch or has the elf evil touched her prematurely? 

Input, need input.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

As a matter of fact, I just PM'd Yankee Terrier yesterday. I heard back from her, so we are PM'ing trying to figure out who can take them after that. Wendle, were you willing to pick him up in Dubuque from YT?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes I plan on it. I don't know for sure yet where from here, but it seems like there were a few potential people on the list. Glad to see Elfie moving again.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheribelle or tinetine'sgoat would probably be your best bet for handing them off. With a little luck, Elfie and Heidi could be spending Christmas at their new home with Aintlifegrand!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

bill not in oh said:


> Cheribelle or tinetine'sgoat would probably be your best bet for handing them off. With a little luck, Elfie and Heidi could be spending Christmas at their new home with Aintlifegrand!


Yea!..That would be great..
Thanks everyone.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

How many miles and years has this evil elf be travling? I remember a while back reading about his cavorting with members of the board but I was thinking it was several years ago that this started (tooo lazy to go back and look).
DC


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Since the last week of October 2007.

My best ballpark estimate is that they've logged close to 6500 miles so far.... I'm gonna play with tha map and try to nail it down a bit.

Well not bad for an eyeball estimate, but Google makes it at about 7700 miles... so far...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

bill not in oh said:


> Since the last week of October 2007.


Good Lord!!!! I thought at first you must be wrong as this all started THIS year. Than I got to thinking "When I had Elfie (Pre Heidi) I had taken him to see Santa." So it has been over a year! It just doesn't seem that long ago.

Of course, it might have something to do with the fact that in trying to get over the evil that invaded our area, I was committed to the local mental hospital for about 6 months - so that explains why it seems to me that it can't be a year. (Shudder) Oh, the evil!

Kidding folks, just kidding!!!!


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

So wheres Elfie now? Wish I would have joined sooner. We made a trip to SD from Ohio a couple months ago. Will be doing some more traveling next year too. For sure back to Sturgis SD. 

Linda


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

He eloped with WillowGirl...husband #9!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Where is Elfie? Who has Elfie? And where and to whom and when is Elfie going next?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I have Elfie in SE MN. I thought I was handing off to Yankeeterrier, but now have not heard back from her (have sent several pms) as to when we can do that, so I don't know if she is not willing anymore or just not available or what the story is there. Wendle was going to be the next stop, I think. ???


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

That's what I thought too, haven't heard anything for some time.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

If nothing else, I'm willing to drive him down to Arkansas in March. Could Aintlifegrand meet me somewhere? I don't dare plan a trip earlier to that due to weather....


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Oceanrose said:


> If nothing else, I'm willing to drive him down to Arkansas in March. Could Aintlifegrand meet me somewhere? I don't dare plan a trip earlier to that due to weather....


What part of Arkansas?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Rose
Get tha elf and his squeeze to the next 'hand-off'.... give a few more folks a chance to connect...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Good idea and thanks, Bill! I think Elfie's been stalled now for something like 5 months now. It really isn't fair to those who followed through timely and are waiting for their turn. I keep looking forward to new stories and reports on our members meetings, experiences, etc. We also don't want to see this forum taken down due to inactivity because Elfie is dead in the water.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Don't you people know that Evil Elves and their ilk hibernate in winter? I thought that was commonly known. Yeah, the best laid plans. Before I accepted the Elf, I had my hand-off all planned out, back in October, well before winter, and now haven't heard back from the person I was supposed to hand off to. Sorry, but my Mom has Alzheimer's and I'm her sole caregiver, I can't just take her out in the middle of winter to travel several hundred miles to deliver an Elf. Believe me, I wish I could. I can only get to about Decorah, IA or so before my Mom will start getting agitated/antsy on me. Can anybody meet me there?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I am tentatively planning a trip to the Kansas City, MO area the 18th to the 22nd. A few days of respite for me! Could anybody meet me there? I've sent a pm to the person on the map who looks closest to KC, maybe we can get the Evil one on his merry way.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I wondered what happened to the Evil Elf and his hussy. Now I know.

My location has changed since the map was first drawn up. I'm now in NW MO. Can't make it to KC on the dates listed, but if your route takes you a little further east, we might could work something out.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Never mind that, this thing has been bought and paid for , and I think the person that bought it has waited long enough. 

I had the elf in SEPTEMBER 2007 for goodness sake. Its 2009 already. If its not going anywhere, I want my nursing school patch back!!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, Shygal, what would you suggest I do? 

Pony, sending you a PM.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Good Lord!!!! I thought at first you must be wrong as this all started THIS year. Than I got to thinking "When I had Elfie (Pre Heidi) I had taken him to see Santa." So it has been over a year! It just doesn't seem that long ago.


You took a concrete elf to see a mall Santa?

Michael, my respect for you knows no bounds. :bow:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

He traveled over 2000 miles with us.

Life has not been the same since!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Annie, who were you suppose to pass him on to and what's happen to that person? Maybe everyone needs to get on that person's case. Why do people sign up for these things if they aren't going to follow through? This means that since 2007, Elfie isn't even half way yet.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Where is Elfie's final home??

Is he taking a tour of all the states first?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

He needs to come to the West Coast.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

OK - everyone take a deep breath here, please.... Elfie and his squeeze are gonna get on the road again here pretty soon. (I think. lol) I'm not anything but compassionate about them being hung in the frozen north for what seems to be an unreasonable time. The entire premise of this 'project' was to get two people at a time to match up their personal lives and be willing to arrange a common time/place to hand off the concrete. East of the Ohio Valley, this is a less daunting task because of the population density of the HT folks that signed up to participate. Once you get west of there, the distance from person one to person two increases and the options for people to hand them off to decreases. I saw this coming when Shy and Michael had him. If they had somehow ended up in the PacNW it might have been a real problem - some 400 - 500 mile 'hookups' to move him along. Now, back to Annie and her challenge... Not only does she have somewhat limited resource of quantity of 'matches', which makes the coordination of scheduling a bit limited, but you have to factor in anyone's willingness to drive 50 - 150 miles EACH WAY in potentially adverse weather. Katy and I have made 10 round trips between NE Ohio and her home in the DC metro area - 400 miles each way since last April. Once we have a 'circumstance window', we then try to match that with a 'weather window'. It wasn't too much of a problem last summer and fall, but since November, we've had to let the weather window dictate our travel days (I won't do the drive in a snow/sleet weather event - or heavy rain) - and we are fortunate to have HUGE circumstance windows. If we had jobs and children or other family obligations to work around it wouldn't have worked for us.

Hang in there Annie. We'll get ya hooked up soon. Bet you've got a couple of 'possibles' working now....


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

WWIH says she's traveling from Minn to Texas soon.

Perhaps there's a chance she can pick up the Elf and move him (et all) further south.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> We also have a little "friend" we are planning to introduce to Elfie -we think they would make great traveling companions!


Oh-oh!
Heidi may get jealous!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like I'll have the Diabolic Duo sometime in the next couple of weeks.

Now I need someone willing to meet up with me so I can pass the transient evil along from NW MO.

Who will provide the next stop?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> You took a concrete elf to see a mall Santa?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!!! (How crazy do you think I am?!?!?) Our small town has a little "Santa house" that gets put on the couthouse lawn. Mind you though, I took him when our town was having it's annual Victorian Christmas celebration - and there were people around!
> ...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, folks, I'll be heading into SW MO in a few weeks. Who's next on the list, who wants to take a chance on hauling Elfie and Heidi on the next leg of their trek to LA?

Elfie is strangely quiet today, as is Heidi. Could be the 40+ mph winds that are blowing everything that's not nailed down. THings are flying!

Oh.

Waitaminit.

Maybe it's Elfie making things fly? I mean, the door on the chicken tractor is blowing IN, and the chicks are nearly being blown around in their little tractor like so many pieces of chicken popcorn...

Hm.

Okay, let's see who the next victim -- er, HOST -- will be!!

Step right up, don't push in line!

Please? Please come and take this little elf away....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We're heading south this weekend, which I just realized means TOMORROW!

Who would like to be the next person on the Trail of Elfie (and his sidekick, Heidi)?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rollin' rollin' rollin'
Get the Elfie rollin'
RAWHIDE

Sorry, it just got stuck in my head.
Load 'em up
Move 'em out!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Rollin' rollin' rollin'
> Get the Elfie rollin'
> RAWHIDE
> 
> ...


Too funny! I had the Rawhide theme going through my head this morning, when I was herding the ducks away from the road.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's the ELF!!!! AAAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> It's the ELF!!!! AAAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


Now, Danaus, you don't want to scare people off from hosting our little friends, do you?

(IOW, keep quiet! How are we gonna dump this troublesome twosome if you scare people?)

As I was saying, it's ever so much fun having Elfie and Heidi to visit! The animals have just taken so well to them... I'm sure it will be quite an adventure for whomever hosts them next!

<Pony! grabs Danaus around the neck, clamping a hand on Danaus' mouth>

Yup, good ol' Elfie and Heidi!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Relax Pony, nobody reads this forum anyway. If they did the elf would be happily terrorizing his new 'hood. Once they get to their new home any and all widespread destruction will cease (in theory). LOL


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

From the sounds of the antics of those two I think I am lucky it got past me before I found this thread. LOL :bash::lookout:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you remember the big March snowstorm that hit Ohio last year? Courtesy of Elfie and Heidi. I think on their way to me they came right through your area.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry dont remember much of March last year. I had surgery in March. So they caused you that much fun. LOL And in March I was living on the Summit Portage border. Moved down here in April. I still get lost. :help:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh that storm was huge! I think just about everywhere in Ohio had piles of snow. They even shut down most of Columbus! Of course in Portage county 3 feet of snow doesn't even make the noon news. Dd wanted to have a party with Heidi and Elfie but they were snowed into the guest house with a 3 foot tall drift in front of the door. After all the other digging we did I just didn't feel like digging them out.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, Lots of snow doesnt phase me much. Had to drive to Streetsboro every day to work. So one snowy day was the same to me. Streetsboro is in the snow belt so I got pretty good at driving in it. Altho last year march is pretty much a blank to me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dh grew up in Newton Falls, Trumbull county. The first year we were married we were visiting his mom and there was over 3 feet of snow on the road, which was not plowed 2 weeks after the snowstorm! I am not used to snow on the roads, I grew up in Preble County west of Dayton. In the storm last year I had to pick up ds after he got off work. Took me an hour and a half for a 20 minute trip. A foot of snow on the road and more falling every second. I was glad the car was able to handle it.

Being down for surgery will cause anybody to blank out. Especially if you can't get out much. The snow was gone within 10 days anyway.


----------

